# My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice?



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have always shown with my bestfriend and her goats at our local county fair, our pens are always next to each other because we are both in the FFA I know for a fact her goats have CAE and I suspect they also have CL I am showing my newest does they are very nice registered does and my new breeding stock, while hers are just grade stock. My questions is what are some good things that work as barriers between her pen and mine? that the goat can't move or destroy and that won't break my bank account as this is my last year showing at the local level. any advice?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

I wonder if corrugated plastic (like they use as roofing on porches) would work. It's light, and can be cut to hight, not sure about attaching to the walls, but they can be drilled or screwed into. Anyway, just a thought..
Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

Gosh if you suspect they may have CL I would not want to be near them. If the case is severe and it is internal the goat just sneezing or coughing can spread it to your goats and possibly to you. What if the goat has a open leision and then that exude is tracked on shoes around to other areas or in the ring where all the goats will go!!

CAE I would be sure just to have a barrier they cant reach each other like add a extra gate or dog pen inside to keep yours inside the enclosure farther.

I think that it is horrible that people bring sick or diseased goats to shows. :angry: 
It makes me and I am sure others that want to show leery or not do it all together. 

Keep your cuties safe!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

Are diseased goats "supposed" to be at shows? I thought they weren't supposed to be there? Doesn't a vet check?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*



milk and honey said:


> Are diseased goats "supposed" to be at shows? I thought they weren't supposed to be there? Doesn't a vet check?


They aren't supposed to be there!! 
One issue I see is that although a vet cert is required they don't require test results for things like CAE, CL, Johnes, Brucelosis. SO unless a goat has a noticeable leision at the time that a vet does a good inspection they slip right by!! :veryangry: The owner may know but if they are dishonest then :hair: Oh and I guess the vet certs are good for different amounts of time 1 month sometimes longer!! Goats can get sick much quicker than that and leisions can pop up in that amount of time.

I keep telling myself that showing will be worth it but it sucks to worry and think of all these issues.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

MOVE to a different pen!!!!!Can you crate or keep them away from her animals???? This is horrible she knowlingly infecting other peoples animals...and not just the ones at this show...but future because of ground contamination... :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*



Hush Hills Fainters said:


> MOVE to a different pen!!!!!Can you crate or keep them away from her animals???? This is horrible she knowlingly infecting other peoples animals...and not just the ones at this show...but future because of ground contamination... :veryangry: :veryangry:


I didn't even think of the long term ground contamination!! :veryangry:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

honestly I'd talk to her about it, dont guess if she has CL. 
Ask her about her herd health, and then if she still wants to show, politely tell her you can't keep your goats near hers (even though at a fair it's irrelavant where they are, people pet them and move onto the next..)


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

I wish the vets would stop her and her mother you only shows they goats for the premiums involved and brings almost her entire diseased herd! :veryangry: this year her mother is not taking any goats do to conflict in schedules :wahoo: but my friend is. I think I am going to put tarps up around the pen and hopefully they will stay in place :sigh: I am going to ask her if her goats have CL and if she says yes I'm going to talk to the barn superintendent about it. the lady is hard to deal with but its better then my goats getting sick.


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

If possible, at shows I try to get pens on the outside edge of the barn (to limit the number of pens touching mine) and I will use the pen at the end of the line of pens I'm using as a tack pen. Everybody gets a bath with an iodine-based shampoo as they come out of the trailer at home. And if there were any questionable goats at the show, I keep them separate from the goats that didn't go to the show for at least 10 days.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*



freedomstarfarm said:


> milk and honey said:
> 
> 
> > Are diseased goats "supposed" to be at shows? I thought they weren't supposed to be there? Doesn't a vet check?
> ...


Logan, yes I agree. Registrys should have to require those BUT we are talking about country fairs {4-H kids} and most 4-Hers don't test. There is a vet that comes around and looks at animals to check {all week} to make sure everyones healthy. If there's any complaints or unhealthy animals they are immediately removed from the fair.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

I do like that sometimes they have a vet actually there checking vs. just a prior cert.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

We Health Check all of our small animals before they are put in to the cages in the barn but I don't remember a vet checking my goats last year :scratch: so I don't think a vet will look over her goats or mine or anyone else for that matter :shrug: they check them at my other shows but not this one, ugh if this wasn't my last chance to show at this show I would't even do it :hair:


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

And I think the part that drives me the craziest is she is aware her goats have these problems, and she has been reported to the fair board but if it doesn't have to do with beef cattle at that fair they don't care about it! last year they were going to tear down our small animal barn and make it another cattle barn! community protest changed there minds seriously rethinking showing though even though it is my last year.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: My pen is always next to diseased goats barriers? advice*

Get a letter from your vet and your leader that states your animals are in danger of exposure. Complain long and loud to your show superintendent as well. If they don't listen, then take it to the state level.

I would figure out a way to tarp between the pens, then add an extra wall/panel to put a buffer zone/space between the pens. I always go in and spray down my stalls with bleach water before bringing my animals and bedding in. I am having my kids make informative posters about Biosecurity including CAE and CL for part of their stall display. Complain long and loud to your show superintendent as well. If they don't listen, then take it to the state level.


----------

